# Blackberry uses?



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

We have three, 60 foot rows of thornless blackberries, that produce abundantly. Things got away from me last year and I ended up tossing countless gallons of them into the freezer... already have more blackberry jam than we can eat for the next couple of years.

It won't be long and the vines will be full again, so I'm looking for ideas of ways to use up my frozen berries.

Any good blackberry BBQ sauce, chutney, or the like recipes?


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

I've made an awful lot of blackberry wine in the past.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I only drink dry wines... and have never tried making any. I'm thinking more along the lines of conidments, etc... thanks!


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Nothing beats a blackberry cobbler with a scoop of icecream.


----------



## Lucy (May 15, 2006)

I canned blackberry pie filling. I also made blackberry muffins.


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

I had lots of blueberries - so I made:

Syrup
Pie Filling
Jam
Jelly
Preserves
Desert Wine
Dehydrated


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

I second the pie filling...yummy!
I have the same abundance issues most years, Jelly, pie filling, juice, vinegar, dehydrated (turns into ittybitty rocks)...chicken food if the berries are lost in the deepfreeze too long.


----------



## Brokeneck (Mar 1, 2011)

:happy::happy:I would make them into pies and send them to me!


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

To me, frozen berries belong in a smoothie with milk, egg, a bit of almond or vanilla extract, a wee bit of sugar, and perhaps a dash of cinnamon. I have a fruit and egg smoothie most mornings for breakfast. It's slow but steady use, and pretty soon you feel the urge to ration them.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

Another vote for syrup and I'm surprised no one has mentioned pancakes, muffins, biscuits, and fried pies.


----------



## KIT.S (Oct 8, 2008)

Well, I looked through my computer and can't find the recipe, but my blackberry-ginger barbecue sauce is superb on baked salmon, roast chicken, whatever. I put it through a seive so there aren't any seeds and it's great. Sorry, I'll look for the recipe tonight...
Kit


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Sonshine said:


> Nothing beats a blackberry cobbler with a scoop of icecream.


I agree! My all time favorite!

Blackberry and Red Wine sauce. Makes a flavorful sauce for grilled or broiled chicken or pork.

http://southernfood.about.com/od/saucerecipes/r/bl60731a.htm


Blackberry sauces for ice-cream, chicken glazes and anything else your heart desires!
http://www.cooks.com/rec/search/0,1-0,blackberry_sauce,FF.html

Enjoy!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Watch for too ripe bananas on sale (I can usually get 6-8# for $1). Toss them in the freezer with your berries. Then for a quick breakfast/lunch/snack toss a banana handful or two of berries and a bit of milk in the blender. SMOOTHIE! Add a T or two of peanut butter and you have a meal! The frozen banana and PB make it very thick, kids say it's like having ice cream for lunch. We can go through 4-5 gallons of berries very quickly that way (nice having a taste of summer in the middle winter)


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

You guys like smoothies and pies with blackberries with all the seeds? I love the flavor of blackberries, but pretty much only after I've made sauces and jellies out of them once I've seeded them. I don't have problems using up any other fruit at all... just the blackberries. That's why I was hoping for some recipes.... like KIT.s Blackberry Ginger BBQ! Yum!


----------



## Ms.Lilly (Jun 23, 2008)

I have an abundance of blackberries each year too. I can up pints of juice, it's just like a slice of summer during the middle of winter. Also blackberry vodka is mighty scrumptious, along with black berry vinegar for the spring greens. 

Lillian


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

We like them in our pies and jams, seeds and all. Never bothered us.

That smoothie sounds nice Ohio Dreamer.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I never thought of canning juice, that's a wonderful idea!


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Ms.Lilly said:


> I have an abundance of blackberries each year too. I can up pints of juice, it's just like a slice of summer during the middle of winter. Also blackberry vodka is mighty scrumptious, along with black berry vinegar for the spring greens.
> 
> Lillian


Do you just add the blackberry juice to your vodka or is there a recipe you follow?


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

I make blackberry vodka...I use a large jar (half gallon or gallon,) fill with blackberries(loose, not packed), tip in a cup of sugar, filll with vodka...allow to steep several weeks/months, strain and you end up with a nice cordial
I make my elderberry elixir the same way, but that one we drink for medicinal purposes, and last year we did it with cherries


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

That sounds great beaglebiz!


----------



## Ms.Lilly (Jun 23, 2008)

For the Blackberry vodka I pour a bottle (fifth) of vodka over 4-6 cups of lightly mashed berries and let them sit in a cool spot for 2 weeks. Strain. Then pour the vodka over a fresh batch of mashed berries and let them sit another 2 weeks. Strain and pour back into the bottle and keep in the fridge. And yes I do sample a taste every week just to make sure the flavor is just right


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

I make the same cordials with strawberries ( only takes 30 days) raspberries , loganberries, peaches, what ever I have alot of. Blackberry is great , with club soda over ice in the summer ~Vickie


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Oh Yum to both of those!


----------



## ronron (Feb 4, 2009)

Don't forget the leaves for tea it cures diarrhea


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

I make a syrup that is wonderful. Let me know if you would like the recipe.

The Blackberry Ginger BBQ sauce sounds wonderful


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I'd love the syrup recipe please! Why not post it here so everyone can try it? Yum!


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Also Makes Great Home Made Ice Cream


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I second the ice cream, syrup and a mixed berry cobbler in 1 serving ramekins. We use syrup on pancakes, icecream, shortcake, and over grilled salmon....James


----------



## mouso (Oct 10, 2009)

CJ, I'm with you. I love the taste of blackberries but just can't get past the seeds in a blackberry product. 
Eating pie...crunch!
toast with jam...crunch!
drinking smoothie...crunch! 
These things aren't supposed to crunch!:grin:
No one else I know minds them but they just ruin the experience unless I'm eating them raw.

Out here in the NW blackberries grow everywhere and we are surrounded by them each summer, going to have to try that syrup (recipe please!) and those cordials, maybe some wine...


----------

